# oh yeah



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

my new workhorse

All sizes | IMG_1294 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks nice. I hope she's a diesel . Wouldn't a plain white, black or grey paint job offer more "camo"? 
I wear my woodland camo field jacket almost every day. I live in suburbia. It's not to blend in. In fact I feel it makes me stand out, but I figure I earned it so I'm going to wear it. My truck is wearing the 20 year old factory paint even though it can run on old motor oil or vegetable oil, carries an onboard air compressor and welder. No one will look twice at it.


----------

